# my secret growbox, first try at it.....?



## boardercross91 (Aug 8, 2007)

well guys, i decided to give growing a shot. anyways, i dont want anyone to know about it,so i setup the bottom section of my craftsman tool box for it. anyways, i think im way under powered  in the lighting area, but not for long. anyways, im just running an 18 inch 25 watt fluoro, with aluminum foil reflection, and miracle grow potting mix. the miracle grow is working suprisingly well for me so im going to stick to it.....


also, now the tool box is completely sealed so light cant escape. seedlings were dieing in the previous soil, switched to the miracle grow and there all doing great now.


----------



## Freak420 (Aug 8, 2007)

what are you going to do when they grow up.. not much space in there...


----------



## jamstein (Aug 8, 2007)

thats a great box for germinating in, but you can no way do a full grow in there, even lowryders can get 2 feet tall, convert a wardrobe for vegging and flowering maybe


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Aug 8, 2007)

He could try the LST coil to control the height of the plant. Probably would still run into problems though. That's a very small cab.


----------



## boardercross91 (Aug 9, 2007)

yes, it is just for germinating and sprouting them. inside is hollow for almost a foot up from where the door is, so it has about 3 feet clearence, and that pot is just huge, and makes it look small in their.


----------



## Cook_ (Aug 9, 2007)

yea man u may have enough room to flower it into it really looks incunspicuos
ive been showing everyone these lights http://cgi.ebay.com/FLUOREX-COMPACT...ryZ42225QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Check it out there really nice CFLs do mad damage controls heat low power


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 9, 2007)

That really is inventive, Love that one.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## boardercross91 (Aug 9, 2007)

plants are looking good, will post updates as soon as i get them.

my plants are about 6 days old im guessing, and still only have 2 leaves. is this normal, the second set of leaves are just appearing on one of my spouts.


----------

